# nach der konfiguration der netzwerkarten und einem neustert -> absturtz...



## LrIuNlUzX (8. Oktober 2003)

moin.

ich habe meine netzwerkarten mit netconf unter mandrake konfiguriert, und nach einem reboot stürtz er immer beim  starten von eth0 ab ...

wie komm ich wieder an mein sys ?

mfg


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LrIuNlUzX _
> *moin.
> 
> ich habe meine netzwerkarten mit netconf unter mandrake konfiguriert, und nach einem reboot stürtz er immer beim  starten von eth0 ab ...
> *


Die Einträge aus /etc/network/interfaces <- oder ähnliche Datei (kenne Mandrake kaum) editieren.

Dafür musst du natürlich schauen das du durch CD Boot eine Repair Shell bekommst und / rw remountest


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (9. Oktober 2003)

hi,
ich hab die maschie nochmals platt gemacht, war eh ne frische installation.
ich habe jetzt das gleiche problem, und ich habe die karten mit der installationsroiene von mandrake (9.1) installiert, woran kann das liegen, baue ich sie aus, gehts, baue ich ein (es sollen 2 eingebaut werden) ein hängt er sich immer auf, ich habe sowas noch nie bei einer linuxkiste gesehn.

ja, die karten sind in ordnung, da auf der gleichen maschiene w2k drauf ist, und da laufen sie ohne probleme.

das ist doch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LrIuNlUzX _
> *hi,
> ich hab die maschie nochmals platt gemacht, war eh ne frische installation.
> ich habe jetzt das gleiche problem, und ich habe die karten mit der installationsroiene von mandrake (9.1) installiert, woran kann das liegen, baue ich sie aus, gehts, baue ich ein (es sollen 2 eingebaut werden) ein hängt er sich immer auf, ich habe sowas noch nie bei einer linuxkiste gesehn.
> ...



Welche Karten sind das? Marke / Bezeichnung ?
Schon danach gegooglet, obs da auch bei anderen Probleme gab?
google: [Karte] Mandrake 9.1 Absturz


----------



## Habenix (9. Oktober 2003)

Hast du den PCI-Steckplatt schon getauscht? 

IRQ-Konflikt?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (9. Oktober 2003)

es sind zwei realtek 8139

pci platz habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, ich habs auch mit nur einer ausprobiert, das gleiche, das kann eigentlich nicht sein... da die karten der absolute standard sind und eigentlich über all laufen, und ich habe noch nen anderes mandrake sys ... und das geht das einwanfrei....


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Oktober 2003)

was sagt:
 modprobe rtl8139.o


----------



## LrIuNlUzX (9. Oktober 2003)

modprobe: Can't locate module rtl8139.o
und
modprobe: Can't locate module rtl8139too.o

das sagt er aber auch bei der anderen maschien, und da ist die gleiche karte drin, da tuts aber.


----------

